# X, Y et autres Z



## roquette

Bonjour à nouveau, 
Les manuels de grammaire disent qu'il faut employer devant l'indéfini "autres" au pluriel toujours la préposition "de" qui se transforme en "d'" bien entendu. Pourtant je vois de temps en temps qu'on n'utilise pas de préposition devant autres. Tout d'abord je pensais que c'était seulement dans des titres, par exemple: "autres données" comme titre et ensuite à la ligne le texte correspondant à ce titre. Mais dernièrement je constate qu'on l'utilise aussi au milieu du texte dans des phrases courantes, dont voici quelques exemples que j'ai tirés de plusieurs livres: "Tôt le matin, les amateurs d'authenticité retrouvent sur les étals  le meilleur du terroir - oignons rosés, échalotes, artichauts et autres primeurs..." ou bien "Des fabricants proposent toute une gamme de liqueurs à base de fraises et autres produits sélectionnés..." ou encore: "... sans oublier les musées, centres culturels et autres galeries d'art".
Alors, pourquoi la grammaire dit qu'il faut utiliser (toujours?) ce "d'" devant "autres" au pluriel? Dans quels cas on peut ne pas l'utiliser donc? Est-ce normal?
Un grand merci si vous pouvez m'aider à comprendre


----------



## JClaudeK

"et autres galeries d'art" a un sens particulier dans cette phrase !


> Et autres, indique une généralisation à l'intérieur d'une même catégorie
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/autre/6887/locution?q=autres#16001635



Voir aussi


> Grevisse [....] : « Autres employé sans déterminant devant un nom pluriel coordonné, dernier terme d’une série, suppose, dans l’usage régulier, que ce nom pluriel a une valeur générique et englobe les termes précédents. » Exemple cité : « En passant par les Chopin, les Sainte-Beuve, Augier et autres Comte
> http://www.categorynet.com/boards/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=23158


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour !

Il existe des cas où _autres_ peut être employé devant un nom sans déterminant.

C'est le cas notamment lorsque l'adjectif _autres,_ *placé devant un nom pluriel coordonné *(en général par_ et_), *est le dernier terme d'une série et implique que ce nom comporte une valeur générique et inclut les termes de la série qui précédent.
*
Ex. : _Elle collectionne les mouches, les papillons et autres insectes. 
_
Quand _autres_ est mis devant un nom au pluriel qui n'englobe pas les termes (de la série) précédents, ia phrase peut être admise,  par les grammairiens en général, si l'intention de l'auteur est ironique ou plaisante (sinon, cela heurte le bon sens).

Ton ex. :_ ... sans oublier les musées, centres culturels et autres galeries d'art. _Les musées et les centres culturels ne font pas partie des galeries d'art et, pour moi, l'intention ne paraît ni plaisante ni ironique (elle peut être difficile à déceler...).

Voici ce que dit le "Grevisse" à ce sujet (c'est moi qui graisse) :



> Selon un usage qui connaît un grand succès depuis le xxe s., autres est mis devant un nom pluriel qui n’englobe pas les termes qui précèdent.
> 
> Cette mère d’un saint à qui elle en fit voir de saumâtres, comme dit [sic] Suger et autres saint Bernard [dit un personnage qui parle de façon à se singulariser] (Proust, Rech., t. I, p. 252). — En passant par les Chopin, les Sainte-Beuve, Augier et autres Comte [enseignes] (Léautaud, Amours, F°, p. 69). — Ces doctes traités, essais, précis, mémoires et autres discours qui vont désormais orner votre solitude (Duhamel, Lettres au Patagon, p. 29). — Suppression radicale des “ guillemets ” et autres “ points d’exclamation ” (Criticus, Style au microscope, t. II, p. 182). — Valises couvertes d’étiquettes “ Schweizerhof ”, “ Danieli ” et autres “ Excelsior ” (Daninos, Vacances à tous prix, p. 24). — Un capharnaüm de pupitres, chaises, candélabres, prie-Dieu, lutrins et autres bannières (M. Tournier, Météores, p. 40). [...]
> 
> *Cela est généralement accepté par les grammairiens si l’intention est plaisante ou ironique*. Voir par ex. Damourette et Pichon (qui citent surtout des ex. avec des noms propres) : “ Plaisanterie irrévérencieuse par laquelle on ne veut pas se donner la peine de distinguer entre des personnes pourtant bien différentes ” ( § 2884). *Mais, d’une part, un effet plaisant s’émousse quand il est stéréotypé* ; d’autre part, l’intention plaisante et ironique n’apparaît pas toujours nettement, et on a dans ce cas l’impression de se trouver devant un *pur illogisme* ; enfin, cela peut entraîner de *très fâcheuses confusions* : Au poste polono-russe de Mamonovo, […], les commerçants, routiers, touristes et autres trafiquants patientent plus ou moins longtemps pour passer (dans la Libre Belgique, 18 sept. 2002, p. 16).


----------



## JClaudeK

Roméo31 said:


> Quand _autres_ est mis devant un nom au pluriel qui n'englobe pas les termes (de la série) précédents, ia phrase peut être admise, par les grammairiens en général, si l'intention de l'auteur est ironique ou plaisante (sinon, cela heurte le bon sens).
> 
> Ton ex. :_ ... sans oublier les musées, centres culturels et autres galeries d'art. _Les musées et les centres culturels ne font pas partie des galeries d'art et, pour moi, l'intention ne paraît ni plaisante ni ironique (elle peut être difficile à déceler...).



Selon mes constatations, ce "et autres ......" sans intention plaisante ni ironique se répand de plus en plus, simplement pour faire l'économie de plus amples explications.


----------



## Roméo31

- "De plus en plus" :  pour ma part, je l'ignore ; ce graphique (à prendre sans doute avec quelque précaution) n'est pas, en tout cas, absolument probant en ce sens.

_Le Bon usage_ écrit : "Selon un usage qui connaît un grand succès depuis le xxe s., autres est mis devant un nom pluriel qui n’englobe pas les termes qui précèdent."

- Quelles sont les "constatations" qui vous conduisent à écrire "simplement pour faire l'économie de plus amples explications" ? Merci.


----------



## JClaudeK

"pour faire l'économie de plus amples explications" = faire toute la liste des lieux / objets / .... concernés

p.e. dans "_... sans oublier les musées, centres culturels et autres galeries d'art". _
Pour ma part, je pense que ceci est censé englober toute "l'offre culturelle" de la ville.


----------



## Roméo31

Entendu. merci bien.


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Bonjour à tous, j'arrive pas à comprendre avec sûreté le sens (sémentique comme grammatical) de *et autres *lors de la lecture j'ai lu : ...C'est là qu'avait fini par échouer lamentablement une bonne partie de la Collaboration, les Pétain, Laval, Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire *et autres* Darnand.

Que signifie ici *et autres *? ça veut dire notamment ? ou bien, parmi les autres il y a notamment Darnand ?

Merci d'avance de m'en éclairer.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

L'auteur liste des noms de collaborateurs notoires, et utilise "et autres" comme on dirait "ou encore": c'est une façon de terminer la liste.


----------



## plantin

Il y a une valeur dépréciative dans l'emploi de "et autres" suivi d'un nom propre. Il contamine même le pluriel emphatique (habituellement marqueur de l'exemplarité) de l'énumération qu'il conclut.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

plantin said:


> Il y a une valeur* dépréciative* dans l'emploi de "et autres" suivi d'un nom propre.


Je me permets de penser différemment: dans l'exemple suivant, "et autres..." est tout sauf dépréciatif.
"Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour au Panthéon du football les Maradona, Kopa, Cruyff et autres Zidane ?"


----------



## plantin

J'éviterais pour ma part cette tournure pour valoriser une personne.
Ce cas de figure est exposé ici (voir chapitre 3.3 et 3.4  et en particulier la note 53 de la page 138)


----------



## chinoisautodidacte

Merci de vos instructions ! Vu les cas contraires, est-ce qu'on peut dire au moins, aujourd'hui, par un abus possible, la valeur dépréciative de cet emploi se fane quelque peu ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Pour moi non plus, il n'y a aucune valeur dépréciative dans "et autres X ". Tout dépend du contexte.

[…]


----------



## plantin

Hors de l'emploi où_ "et autres" i_ntroduit (pour reprendre une phrase tirée du lien de JClaudeK) un nom "qui a a une valeur générique et englobe les termes précédents", il ne se justifie pour moi (et Mme Nelly Flaux...) que par la dépréciation.
Un autre exemple, tiré d'un tract d'extrême-droite dans les années 30:
_Daladier nous mène comme un troupeau de foire aux Blum, Kaiserstein, Schweinkopf et autres Zyromsky, dont le nom bien français est tout un programme._
Il est absolument nécessaire de s'interroger sur les intentions de l'auteur, et on doit bien admettre (enfin pour moi, c'est évident) que sans ce _"et autres"_, son argumentation est moins percutante, plus plate (relisez sans)... A l'oral, j'imagine bien un geste méprisant de la main reléguant ce _"et autres"_ dans les bas-fonds de la société française de l'époque. Sinon pourquoi avoir pris la peine d'ajouter cette formule peu naturelle _"et autres"_ ?

Dans l'exemple de Gérard Napalinex:
_Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour au Panthéon du football les Maradona, Kopa, Cruyff et autres Zidane ?_
L'intention de l'auteur n'est clairement pas ici le mépris bien sûr, au contraire, et le fait qu'il s'agisse de personnalités positives brouille la perception, mais son choix de construction n'est pas le bon pour exprimer sa pensée. Zidane n'englobe rien du tout, il est simplement juxtaposé, et loin d'accéder au rang de "valeur générique", se trouve relégué en fin d'énumération avec l'indéfini de ces "autres".  Ce serait très différent de dire:
_Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour les Maradona, Kopa, Cruyff, Zidane et autres au Panthéon du football ?_
ou encore:
_Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour au Panthéon du football un Maradona, un Kopa, un Cruyff, un Zidane ?
ou aussi:
Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour au Panthéon du football les Maradona, Kopa, Cruyff, Zidane ?
_


chinoisautodidacte said:


> Vu les cas contraires, est-ce qu'on peut dire au moins, aujourd'hui, par un abus possible, la valeur dépréciative de cet emploi se fane quelque peu ?


Ah la la, c'est triste, mais pour une fois, je crains que vous deviez vous faire votre opinion vous-même, les avis divergent ici._ _


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

plantin said:


> Dans l'exemple de Gérard Napalinex:
> _Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour au Panthéon du football les Maradona, Kopa, Cruyff et autres Zidane ?_
> L'intention de l'auteur n'est clairement pas ici le mépris bien sûr, au contraire, et le fait qu'il s'agisse de personnalités positives brouille la perception, mais son choix de construction n'est pas le bon pour exprimer sa pensée. Zidane n'englobe rien du tout, il est simplement juxtaposé, et loin d'accéder au rang de "valeur générique", se trouve relégué en fin d'énumération avec l'indéfini de ces "autres".  Ce serait très différent de dire:
> _Mbappe rejoindra-t-il un jour les Maradona, Kopa, Cruyff, Zidane et autres au Panthéon du football ?_


Que de votre point de vue (et de celui de Mme Nelly Flaux, qui semble important à vos yeux mais dont, l'avouerai-je, l'autorité m'avait échappé jusqu'ici) ce choix "ne soit pas le bon", dont acte.
Pourtant, dans le langage courant, je soutiens que les deux constructions ci-dessus n'emportent guère de différence quant au degré de valorisation parmi les termes énumérés.
De plus, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu non plus que le choix de placement de Darnand en fin d'énumération dans la citation de l'OP cherche à dessein à rendre ce personnage plus méprisable que les autres.

Enfin, et pour nous reconcentrer sur la demande initiale: ce "et autres" ne signifie pas "notamment" ni "parmi", mais simplement "ou encore", et introduit (ou pas) une certaine dépréciation - laquelle, en l'espèce, est patente grâce à l'usage de l'adverbe "lamentablement".


----------



## plantin

Gérard Napalinex said:


> De plus, je ne suis pas du tout convaincu non plus que le choix de placement de Darnand en fin d'énumération dans la citation de l'OP cherche à dessein à rendre ce personnage plus méprisable que les autres.


J'ai dit  précisément qu'il "contamine même le pluriel emphatique (habituellement marqueur de l'exemplarité) de l'énumération qu'il conclut." Son rôle est donc non seulement de désigner Darnand, mais en même temps d'infléchir péjorativement toute l'énumération. Notez également que cette énumération est soigneusement classée selon l'importance de la responsabilité des personnes: Pétain et Laval en tête, puis Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire. Darnand n'est qu'un sous-fifre, chef de la Milice quand même, et je ne suis pas sûr que dans l'esprit de l'auteur, il ne soit pas plus méprisable que les trois qui précèdent...
Vous ne connaissez pas Nelly Flaux, c'est vrai qu'elle ne défraye pas la chronique, mais c'est plutôt bon signe.


----------



## JClaudeK

chinoisautodidacte said:


> est-ce qu'on peut dire au moins, aujourd'hui, par un abus possible, la valeur dépréciative de cet emploi se fane quelque peu ?



Pour moi, la réponse est claire: c'est oui.
On peut le déplorer, à l'instar de Plantin, mais c'est un fait.
Voici un petit florilège de citations (trouvé en quelques minutes sur Internet) qui prouve que "et autres X" est en passe de devenir un moyen commode d'abréger des listes de noms et surtout qu'il n'y a aucune valeur dépréciative (en soi) dans ce procédé.

- Envie de fraîcheur dans votre verger ? Même dans un climat tempéré, les agrumes peuvent prospérer et offrir de bonnes oranges, mandarines et autres citrons.
- Inutile donc de s'affoler, vous pouvez profitez des oranges, pamplemousses et autres citrons, en particulier durant les fortes chaleurs.
- Gustave Caillebotte [...] Très vite, il se lie au mouvement impressionniste dans le sillage des Van Gogh, Monet et autres Renoir.
- ... est subjugué par l'homme qui porte manteau de fourrure, Panama et verres fumés, et qui jongle avec des oeuvres de Matisse, Manet, Degas _et autres Renoir_.
- Afin d'inciter les jeunes à se plonger dans les oeuvres des Flaubert, Zola et autres Balzac, les éditions Marabout viennent de lancer «lecture fléchée»,
- Si je connais les auteurs classiques (les Flaubert, Maupassant, Hugo et autres Balzac)


----------



## plantin

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi, la réponse est claire: c'est oui.
> On peut le déplorer, à l'instar de Plantin, mais c'est un fait.


Entre un usage qui se perd et un usage qui n'aurait jamais existé, il y a une grande nuance; je veux bien accepter le premier, mais pas le second.

J'ai lu vos exemples; quelques remarques:
Le premier est issu d'un site d'astuces de jardinage.
Le second est un site de vulgarisation scientifique très compétent sûrement dans son domaine, mais peut-être moins dans le domaine littéraire.
Ces deux exemples sont particulièrement fautifs, les citrons s'ajoutant simplement à la liste, sans aucun caractère englobant (on aurait attendu "autres fruits" dans le premier ou "autres agrumes" dans le second, selon la règle que vous évoquez vous-même en #6. Et bien sûr ici, il n'y a pas l'excuse d'un effet stylistique particulier recherché.
Deux sont des sites de quotidien de presse, et l'on sait quelle capacité quasiment innée ont les journalistes à créer et diffuser des tics de langage.
Le dernier est une intervention sur un forum d'un étudiant.
Reste un recueil de contes d'Yves Thelen, Contes à (ne) pas lire debout où, ceci dit en passant, je constate après une lecture rapide que l'ironie et le second degré sont érigés en principe d'écriture, ce qui apporterait presque de l'eau à mon moulin.

Bon, je veux bien admettre que c'est le français d'aujourd'hui, et qu'il faut en tenir compte, mais quant à la validité de ces exemples dans la discussion qui nous occupe, je me demande si l'autorité de Nelly Flaux, qui avait malencontreusement échappé à Gérard Napalinex, n'est pas au moins équivalente à tout cela...  Idem pour la citation d'Emmanuel de Waresquiel qui a commencé cette discussion. Ceci dit, on pourrait sûrement multiplier les exemples plus solides que cela ne changerait rien au problème, les meilleurs ont aussi leurs faiblesses.

A propos de références sérieuses, il faudrait vérifier dans la dernière édition du Bon Usage de Grevisse, mais dans l'édition de 1986, on trouve ceci:
_"Si "autres" est mis devant un nom pluriel qui n'englobe pas les termes qui précèdent, cela peut avoir un effet plaisant, mais le plus souvent, le tour est considéré comme _choquant_, bien qu'il ne soit pas dans la littérature aussi rare qu'on croirait."
_
Plus haut, #3, un intervenant s'inspirait sans le nommer ni donner la référence, de Jean-Paul Colin (Dictionnaire des difficultés du français):_ "On évitera d’employer en finale un terme se rapportant mal à ce qui vient d’être détaillé, *sauf si l’on recherche un effet de style particulier (ironie)".*_
Plaisant ou choquant pour Grevisse, effet d'ironie pour Colin (ce n'est pas si loin de la dépréciation), je me sens un peu plus légitime à trouver un effet stylistique très connoté dans cette tournure.
Dans le TFLi (*1a*), le cas est cité (un exemple tiré des Mémoires de guerre de C. de Gaulle en particulier) mais sans nom, commun ou pluriel, après "et autre", ce qui est également révélateur.
En tout cas, vous m'avez obligé à me justifier par les règles (Maitre Capello, sors de ce corps ), moi qui si souvent les relativise, bien joué !_


_


----------



## JClaudeK

plantin said:


> Entre un usage qui se perd et un usage qui n'aurait jamais existé, il y a une grande nuance


Qui dit le contraire ... ? 


plantin said:


> J'ai lu vos exemples  [....]  ici, il n'y a pas l'excuse d'un effet stylistique particulier recherché. [....]
> Deux sont des sites de quotidien de presse, et l'on sait quelle capacité quasiment innée ont les journalistes à créer et diffuser des tics de langage.


Le but de ces exemples était justement de prouver ce que j'ai dit en #4:


JClaudeK said:


> Selon mes constatations, ce "et autres ......" sans intention plaisante ni ironique [ni signification péjorative ] se répand de plus en plus, simplement pour faire l'économie de plus amples explications.



Pour trouver des occurrences, il fallait bien que je complète _"et autres ......" _par un nom. J'ai choisie "et autres citrons" presque par dérision, et pourtant, ma recherche a été couronnée de succès. Qui l'eût cru ?


----------



## Bezoard

Comme il a été dit plus haut, la formule "X, Y, ..., et autres Z" est tout à fait correcte quand Z désigne une catégorie susceptible d'englober X, Y,... _(oranges, pamplemousses, citrons et autres _*agrumes*_) _mais est _a priori_ incorrecte quand Z ne désigne pas une catégorie englobante mais s'ajoute simplement à l'énumération _(oranges, pamplemousses et autres _*citrons*_). _Mais force est de reconnaître que ce procédé d'écriture est devenu très commun aujourd'hui, même si cela fait longtemps qu'il suscite le désarroi dans les forums de langue :
"Aubergines, courgettes et autres melons..." Est-ce correct ?
Français notre belle langue: Voir le sujet - ...et autres .....
il n’existe pas de cygne qui n’ait sa doublure autonymique !*
Il est probable qu'au tout début de l'emploi de cette formule, on ait voulu un effet ironique, mais ces formules sont devenues d'une telle banalité qu'elle s'utilisent aujourd'hui le plus souvent sans aucun effet ironique et sans connotation dépréciative aucune.
Dans la phrase _"C'est là qu'avait fini par échouer lamentablement une bonne partie de la Collaboration, les Pétain, Laval, Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire _*et autres*_ Darnand",_ je ne vois non plus aucune valeur dépréciative provenant de la formule employée, mais simplement de l'emploi de "lamentablement" et du contexte historique connu de la Collaboration que tous ces noms illustrent à des degrés divers. Il est vrai cependant que Darnand est peut-être le plus honni de tous ces noms et qu'il symbolise peut-être l'archétype du collaborateur, auquel cas il aurait presque vocation à désigner par métonymie une catégorie englobante de collaborateurs, ce qui rendrait presque à la formule sa grammaticalité.


----------



## plantin

Je ne pensais pas qu’un sujet au départ si simple susciterait autant d’interrogations…
Bon, je suis apparemment le seul à avoir senti intuitivement la connotation de cette tournure, avant de la vérifier par l'avis de grammairiens et linguistes ; ça ne me dérange pas outre mesure (et je trouve ces échanges passionnants, vous pouvez vous en rendre compte à la longueur de mes posts, dont je vous prie de m'excuser ) mais j’ai quand même regroupé les commentaires de nature scientifique disponibles sur le sujet (liste non close, j'aimerais en trouver d'autres)

Je résume d’abord les références éparpillées sur cette page :

 Damourette et Pichon (Essai de grammaire de la langue française, 1930-1956) :
"Plaisanterie *irrévérencieuse *par laquelle on ne veut pas se donner la peine de distinguer entre des personnes pourtant bien différentes ” ( § 2884). Mais, d’une part, un effet plaisant s’émousse quand il est stéréotypé ; d’autre part, l’intention *plaisante *et *ironique *n’apparaît pas toujours nettement, et on a dans ce cas l’impression de se trouver devant un pur illogisme."


J.P. Colin  (Dictionnaire des difficultés du français): 
"On évitera d’employer en finale un terme se rapportant mal à ce qui vient d’être détaillé, sauf si l’on recherche un *effet de style particulier (ironie)."*

Grevisse (le Bon Usage, édition de 1986
"Si "autres" est mis devant un nom pluriel qui n'englobe pas les termes qui précèdent, cela peut avoir un effet *plaisant*, mais le plus souvent, le tour est considéré comme *choquant*, bien qu'il ne soit pas dans la littérature aussi rare qu'on croirait."

_Le même (édition de 2016)_
"Selon un usage qui connaît un grand succès depuis le XXème siècle, autre est mis devant un nom pluriel qui n’englobe pas les termes qui précèdent. Cela est généralement accepté par les grammairiens si l’intention est *plaisante *ou *ironique"*.

Nelly Flaux (Nouvelles remarques sur l’antonomase, in les noms propres, nature et détermination, Septentrion 2000)
"Certes, un nom propre exemplaire a toujours une valeur positive, mais c’est aussi souvent le cas du pluriel emphatique, *à condition de ne pas ajouter l’expression et autres + nom propre,* ou une expression équivalente.

J’en ajoute de nouvelles :

Marc Wilmet, Grammaire critique du français, Duculot, édition de 2006
"...avec interprétation *irrévencieuse*/*ironique *du dernier terme de l'énumération."

Le même édition de 2010 ajoute: 
"L’impression de *désinvolture *souvent notée par les commentateurs, Halmoy 1999, Rosier 2002 (surtout vis-à-vis des personnes) résulte 1) de la place finale, 2) de l’interchangeabilité de son occupant (= on allait l’oublier et on aurait pu le faire puisque les candidats de rechange affluent). Des linguistes actuels continuent à parler de *badinage *ou d’*ironie*, par exemple Denis Slatka dans le Monde, 1er avril 1988."

J'enrage de ne pas être en mesure de disposer en particulier de l'article de Laure Rosey au titre prometteur: _"Un cas particulier de l'anaphore, melons, concombres et autres pastèques",_ cité par M. Wilmet, mais il est paru dans les actes d'un colloque polonais sur les langues romanes et slaves, inaccessible en ligne. Dommage, avec ses 13 pages, cet article aurait levé bien des incertitudes. Si vous tombez dessus...
En tout cas, je suis infiniment reconnaissant à M. Wilmet d’avoir mis des mots si justes (ceux que j’ai soulignés) sur mon impression à la lecture de cette tournure, et que je ne parvenais pas à formuler. Il exprime exactement ce que je voulais dire par "valeur dépréciative". Cela élargit les occurrences possibles, non seulement à des énumérations de personnages négatifs, où le contexte masque la connotation, mais aussi à des énumérations de personnages positifs, telle celle de ces footballeurs, et libère en quelque sorte la connotation du contexte: "...et autres Zidane (_ah oui, tiens, il y a lui aussi, je vais le citer, ça ne mange pas de pain, mais un autre aurait aussi bien pu faire l'affaire_).

Donc, pour conclure, si je compte bien cela fait quand même (en comptant les auteurs cités par d'autres et dont je n'ai pas retrouvé les textes originaux) *8 *spécialistes du langage qui relèvent une signification non neutre à _"et autres"_ en fin d'énumération (ironie, irrévérence, désinvolture, badinage, effet plaisant, choquant…).
On note aussi que l’effet peut s’émousser à force de fréquence; très bien. Mais cela n'empêche qu'un lecteur attentif peut le repérer facilement, au-delà de la banalité, dans des phrases telles que celle de Waresquiel à propos de Darnand ; je suis plus que jamais de ceux-là.


----------



## Bezoard

Je crois qu'il faut distinguer plusieurs choses. Parle-t-on d'une manière générale du tour énumératif "X, Y... et Z" où Z n'est pas une catégorie englobante de X et Y ou parle-t-on plus spécifiquement de ce même tour lorsque X, Y et Z sont des noms propres ?
Les premières références citées ne me semblent s'intéresser qu'au cas général et disent plus ou moins ce que disaient les grammaires traditionnelles : le tour n'est pas acceptable, sauf s'il on l'utilise à des fins ironiques : _on nous servit à l'apéritif des biscuits, des radis et autres saucisses. _Il y a là évidemment un effet comique. Mais de l'eau a coulé depuis ces premiers jugements et le tour s'est banalisé dans la presse et la littérature et s'emploie maintenant le plus souvent sans intention ironique.
Concernant l'emploi spécifique des noms de personnes, seule la référence de Nelly Flaux et l'édition 2010 de Wilmet semblent aborder le problème, mais d'une manière assez incidente. L'usage moderne ne me semble pas corroborer leurs impressions, ou plutôt l'impression que j'ai d'elles par les seuls extraits que j'ai lus.
J'ajoute qu'il faut aussi probablement distinguer entre des usages voisins, pas nécessairement chargés des mêmes connotations :
_-les Pétain, Laval, Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire _*et autres*_ Darnand.
-les Pétain, Laval, Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire _*et autre*_ Darnand.
-Pétain, Laval, Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire _*et autre*_ Darnand._


----------



## Maître Capello

L'emploi historique de _et autres_ introduisant un terme plus général résumant ou englobant l'ensemble des termes précédents (comme _oranges, pamplemousses, citrons et autres agrumes_) n'implique strictement aucune dépréciation, ironie ou irrévérence. Je ne vois donc pas vraiment en vertu de quoi il devrait y en avoir dans l'emploi plus récent de _et autres_ dans le sens de _ou encore_. À noter que je ne dis pas que cela ne puisse être dépréciatif ; je dis seulement que ce n'est pas nécessairement le cas. En d'autres termes, cela dépend fortement du contexte.



Bezoard said:


> Il est vrai cependant que Darnand est peut-être le plus honni de tous ces noms et qu'il symbolise peut-être l'archétype du collaborateur, auquel cas il aurait presque vocation à désigner par métonymie une catégorie englobante de collaborateurs, ce qui rendrait presque à la formule sa grammaticalité.


Je ne pense pas que l'ordre des termes soit ici significatif. En d'autres termes, je ne considère pas que cette dernière personne représente davantage l'archétype du collaborateur que les autres personnes citées. Cela dit, les pluriels employés devant ces noms propres en font en effet des métonymies, plus précisément des antonomases. C'est un procédé licite si l'auteur met bien toutes ces personnes dans le même panier, les prenant comme autant d'exemples de collaborateurs, sans en faire une liste exhaustive. C'est en revanche un procédé de mauvais aloi si la liste se veut exhaustive et que l'auteur parle uniquement de ces personnes-là.



Bezoard said:


> _les Pétain, Laval, Bucard, Brinon, Luchaire _*et autre*_ Darnand_


Quant à _et autre_ au singulier, c'est à mon sens grammaticalement incorrect.


----------

